# Was macht Tbody



## StefanR (27. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß das hört sich an wie ne Anfängerfrage, aber ich habe absolut keinen Plan, was der Vorteil von <tbody> ist, ich arbeite schon lange mit HTML und Co., aber habe noch nie irgendow gelesen, was das Tag macht. 

Wäre echt nett, wenn mir das mal einer aufschlüsseln würde.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. März 2004)

Um mir jetzt einen Roman zu ersparen:

http://www.selfhtml.net/html/tabellen/aufbau.htm#kopf_koerper_fuss


----------



## StefanR (27. März 2004)

Okay danke.


----------



## greynox (28. Mai 2004)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,

gut ich kenne selfhtml, finds sehr gut  und ich hab mir damit auch eigentlich  HTML mehr oder weniger selbst beigebracht  nur das mit dem tbody ist ziemlich schlecht erklärt finde ich, kann nicht jemand mal einen besseres Beispiel geben bzw. ne bessere darstellung? Ich verstehs einfach nicht!  Besser gesagt ich kanns mir  nicht vosrtellen was es genau bewirken soll auser das man die Tabelle in einen oder mehrere Datenbereiche usw. aufteilen so wies es bei selfhtml steht aber was bringt einem das irgend welche vorteile?
Danke vielmals im voraus für eure Mühen!

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## greynox (19. Juni 2004)

Seit gegrüßt Leute,

hoffe diesmal kann jemand helfen!
Ich hab das mit dem <tbody> bis jetzt immer noch nicht verstanden  und wie oben schon geschrieben hilft mir selfhtml auch nicht weiter.  Was bewirkt dieser tag und für was ist er zu gebrachen und brauch mann den überhaupt? 
Ich bitte euch inständig das mal zu erläutern und/oder ein konkretes bespiel. Vielen Dank!

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## Coranor (19. Juni 2004)

Also eigentlich finde ich es bei selfhtml.org gar nicht so kompliziert erklärt. Hast Du dort mal den Link Anzeigebeispiel: So sieht's aus Dir angeschaut?

Trotzdem versuche ich es nochmal kurz und einfach zu erklären:

tbody kann nie allein stehen, es gehört immer thead und tfoot dazu, wobei man zuerst thead, dann tfoot und erst zuletzt tbody benutzen muss. Mit diesen dreien erreicht man dann eine unterschiedlice Formatierung der ersten Tabellenzeile (thead), der letzten Tabellenzeile (tfoot) und alles dazwischen (tbody).

Das sollte so in etwa stimmen. Wenn nicht bitte korigiert mich. Wie gesagt, mit dem Anzeigebeispiel sollte es eigentlich klar sein.


----------



## greynox (19. Juni 2004)

Ok, ich habs mir jetzt noch mal angeguckt habs jetzt einigermassen vertsanden denke ich, nur was für vorteile bringt mir das? 
Bei mir ist das halt nur unklart und dafür wäre ich gern ein beispiel also vieleicht eine vergleich mit und ohne <tbody>, weil ich bin auch etwas verwirrt weil ich Seiten gesehen hab die kein <thead> und <tfoot> verwenden ob wohl man das laut selfhtml benutzen muss. Danke!

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------



## Coranor (19. Juni 2004)

Ich habe tbody plus Konsorten noch nie benutzt, und so wie ich das verstehe bringt tbody ohne Konsorten überhaupt nichts, denn das wäre ja dann eine ganz normale Tabelle. Übrigens glaube ich kaum, dass man diese Dreierkombi wird wirklich oft gebrauchen kann.


----------



## greynox (20. Juni 2004)

Hi und danke Coranor für deine Hilfe,
mich hat  <tbody> ziehmlich verwirt weil einige benutzen ihn und einige nicht. Ich  glaube auch der bringt nichts denn wie du schon geschreiben hast ist das ja eigntlich eine  normale Tabelle.

Hochachtungsvoll
greynox


----------

